# RS2-Powered UrQ at Carlisle



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2004)

We just ran our coverage of Carlisle this week, and there were a number of Quattros there, including an RS2-powered coupe. The car was pretty stunning, and included a pretty cool custom chin spoiler made using Golf bumper parts. Here are a couple pics....
















































Full coverage can be found here....
http://www.fourtitude.com/news...shtml


----------



## Sepp (Dec 10, 2002)

*Re: RS2-Powered UrQ at Carlisle ([email protected])*

All of that work, and he still has his A/C!


----------



## Alex W (Jan 10, 2001)

*Re: RS2-Powered UrQ at Carlisle (Sepp)*

Looks like you could eat off that engine.


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2004)

*Re: RS2-Powered UrQ at Carlisle (Alex W)*

Yeah, although he'd literally just gotten it together. The clutch wasn't working yet so they trucked it up to the show. If he can keep it that clean, I'll be mighty impressed.
Beautiful car.


----------



## PerL (Jan 9, 2001)

*Re: RS2-Powered UrQ at Carlisle ([email protected])*

That is a very beautiful Urq, wish it was mine!


----------



## StormChaser (Jan 3, 2000)

*Re: RS2-Powered UrQ at Carlisle (PerL)*








Need clean boxers....


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2004)

*Re: RS2-Powered UrQ at Carlisle (duandcc)*

I keep putting my thumb over the rear C-pillar to imagine a blister-fendered notchback coupe. I p-chopped it to see what it'd look like on a 4K conversion. It looked totally hot, though I guess the 4K has a more upright A-pillar and greenhouse.
Still, kudos to these guys for building this car. I hope to meet up with them very soon for a full feature. The car is in the DC area and the owner seems very cool. Rumor is he also owns a Sport Quattro. That's gotta be bad karma or something.


----------

